# FreeBSD 10.1 UEFI install



## laughingman (Nov 24, 2014)

I have tried multiple times to install FreeBSD with the EFI loader from the UEFI USB installer. Every time it doesn't get installed to the EFI partition on the drive.Yes my laptop is in UEFI mode. It's a Dell e5420 laptop. How do *I* install FreeBSD 10.1 with EFI boot loader to the EFI partition?


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure whether this applies here, but installing 11.0-CURRENT recently, I had to dd the /boot/boot1.efifat image to the EFI partition manually to make it work.


----------



## rami_bachar (Dec 23, 2014)

Never understand this EFI option and for what it's good for (use to work with it on customers running IA64 sh... where disabling it was not an option), always disable it on the first power, on my computers, if the computer boots fine without it, who needs it anyway.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 23, 2014)

rami_bachar said:


> Never understand this EFI option and for what it's good for (use to work with it on customers running IA64 sh... where disabling it was not an option), always disable it on the first power, on my computers, if the computer boots fine without it, who needs it anyway



Avoid use buggy code of BIOS boot, and enables machines, especially PCs, to use its full potential to load OS, booting faster. Also allows to use ANY Add-in card which has EFI/OF/UEFI firmware (breaks separation between Mac video cards and PC video cards, for example).


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 23, 2014)

laughingman said:


> I have tried multiple times to install FreeBSD with the EFI loader from the UEFI USB installer. Every time it doesn't get installed to the EFI partition on the drive.Yes my laptop is in UEFI mode. It's a Dell e5420 laptop. How do *I* install FreeBSD 10.1 with EFI boot loader to the EFI partition?


Some EFI firmware is incapable of booting from USB memsticks. If you have some luck, you can test that memstick on another PC, and check if you are using the right image and the correct utility to flash.


----------

